# So you're an INFP noob from Canada, "eh"? Yessir, you betcha.



## TulipeNoire (Nov 15, 2009)

*Personal *

_Name - What do you preferred to be called?_ TulipeNoire, Tulip, Tn, doesn't really matter

_Male/Female/Trans?_ Girl


*Location*
_
Where were you originally born? Where do you live today? Any interesting story behind that?_ Canada, no story though.
_
If you could get up and go anywhere in the world at the present moment, where would you go and why?_ Iceland!! The photos I've seen of it are absolutely stunning. The solitude would be nice as well.

_How old are you? Do you think you act your age? If not, explain which age you think you resemble most. Do it for the laughs._ Haha well I'm just an introverted seventeen year old, but secretly I think I'm a crazy old cat lady trapped inside the body of a teenager.


*Personal(ity) *

_What is your Myers-Briggs personality type and for how long have you been reading on personality theory?_ INFP. A grade 8 socials teacher gave us the test, so I guess for the past four years I've done some reading on it.

_What type do you usually test as?_ INTP in grade 8, but I've done it since then a handful of times and always tested as INFP.
_
What are your favorite and least favorite personality types to be around?_ Umm to be honest I don't know what their letters are. The ones that are hyper all the time and can't stand to be alone for more than five minutes.

_If you've taken any other personality tests, included but not limited to tests like the Enneargram and Big 5 (SLOAN), what were your results?_

Enneagram Type 4 Wing 5


*Occupation* 

_Employed or Unemployed?_ Work in the summers, babysit during school
_
What is your education? In college, tell us your major._ Grade 12 as we speak

_What is your dream job?_ Vagabond around the world, perhaps selling photographs or art?


*About You*

_Tell us in a brief paragraph or two how you would describe yourself and what you hope to get out of this forum._

I love to doodle, it pretty much keeps me sane.
I'd like to understand more about other personality types from the forum, and maybe meet some other INFP's, that would be lovely.

*Other*


_What is your favourite section at the toy-store?_ School supplies

_Do you collect anything?_ Rocks. Pieces of wood. Notes you pass in class.

_What are your phobias?_ I cannot STAND touching money of any sort or metal door handles. Not because of germs or something, it's just the smell it leaves on your hands.

_Describe your favourite food until you drool._ There isn't much food around that I won't garble up. Perhaps the baked brie with sundried tomatoes and garlic that I just had on these fabulous little crackers. Yep. Those were pretty damn good.

_Some of the things that you give you jollies?_ 

Jollies eh? Odd word choice. I would say:
-rain
-TEA
-old people
-video clips in slow motion
-black and white photographs

_What are your top five pet peeves?_ 

1. Going pee (or worse) *and* *then* realizing that the person who went before you was too lazy to get a new roll of goddamn toilet paper.

2. Getting stuck behind a slow hallway walker

3. Close-talkers

4. Close-talkers who just drank a lot of coffee

5. People who refuse to pop that massive festering zit right there on there face. 

_What would a perfect day be like for you?_ 

It's October. The air is chilly and the sun hasn't quite reached your cabin through the thickly wooded forest. You go outside to collect some firewood. After an hour or so of gathering and chopping, you head down to the creek for a drink. The iciness gives you goosebumps, but that's okay -- there isn't water as good as this anywhere else in the world. You pick some of the withering thimble berries on your way back to the cabin and pop 'em in your mouth while wondering what you're going to make for dinner. Trout, you decide, and head out with your fishing rod shortly after noon. 

Something like that would be ideal.

_Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both?_
I've been raised as a pretty intense carnivore, but after watching some of the PETA movies, I now only stick to the game my family hunts. I'd like to think it's a tad more humane.

*Other Other** ~ Yay or Nay?*

_God and Souls_ Ghosts.
_The Death Penalty_ Yay.
_Premarital Sex_ Yay.
_People are inherently good_ Both.
_Destiny_ Nay.
_Done drugs_ Yay
_Kissed in the rain_ Yay.
_Re-reading a good book_ Nay.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings TulipeNoire and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum TulipeNoire. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

So you're Canadian eh? Welcome to the Cafe. We Canadians gotta stick together.


----------



## TulipeNoire (Nov 15, 2009)

Aye of course :laughing:
Nice to meet you, Mcgooglian!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice to meet you too. We don't have nearly enough Canadians. We do have at least one big fan of Canadians here that isn't from Canada.:tongue:


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, welcome to the forum!

i love canada.....in the summer......:laughing: i SO don't do the cold. 

i love how detailed your introduction was. i was TOTALLY too lazy to go all out with mine. roud:


----------



## TulipeNoire (Nov 15, 2009)

Hahah thanks unbeingdead! Jeez I'm so surprised how fast people responded, I really wasn't expecting any replies for at least maybe a few days. :happy:
I LOVE your hat by the way!!


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

a few days? not around here! there's usually always someone on. 

thank you! it's disneyland at it's finest! :wink:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

All aboard personality cafe express!

Would you like one of our delectable cupcakes? How about a butterscotch scone? Anzac biscuit? Or my personal favorite, cyber-green-tea?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

TulipeNoire said:


> *Personal *
> 
> _Name - What do you preferred to be called?_ TulipeNoire, Tulip, Tn, doesn't really matter
> 
> ...


Greetings TulipeNoire! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I like your detailed intro and I love INFP's! Especially Canadian ones!


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe! :happy:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy said:


> Greetings TulipeNoire! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I like your detailed intro and I love INFP's! Especially Canadian ones!


Being from Canada makes you cool. Nuff said.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome to pc~


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to PC  I loved the title of this thread by the way  You seem like an interesting person


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome! Here's a tiger hug for you








<-- You are the white one


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Tulip. I get the feeling you really like tea, so I must ask: What type you like like to drink? Me? I'm all about my South African rooibos tea. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> We do have at least one big fan of Canadians here that isn't from Canada.:tongue:


Oh Geez, I wonder who THAT is. =P

So. Welcome to Personality Café!
If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## TulipeNoire (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone, you all seem so nice!



Essay said:


> Welcome aboard, Tulip. I get the feeling you really like tea, so I must ask: What type you like like to drink? Me? I'm all about my South African rooibos tea. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Well I gotta tell you, with all this fall weather I'm really diggin' Celestial Seasoning's Bengal Spice. Pretty delish if you ask me! But really, there aren't many flavours I dont like. =)

Liontiger: Thanks for the hug, I liked the little sidenote to the picture too!


----------

